

IllumiRoom: Peripheral Projected Illusions for Interactive Experiences (2013) - kenrick95
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=191304

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6598144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6598144)

